# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  بلاد المطربين اوطاني...احلام مستغامني؟؟؟

## HAWATMEH

بلاد المطربين.. أوطاني 



وصلتُ إلى بيروت في بداية التسعينات، في توقيت وصول الشاب خالد إلى النجوميّة العالميّة. أُغنية واحدة قذفت به إلى المجد• كانت أغنية "دي دي واه" شاغلة الناس ليلاً ونهاراً. على موسيقاها تُقام الأعراس، وتُقدَّم عروض الأزياء، وعلى إيقاعها ترقص بيروت ليلاً، وتذهب إلى مشاغلها صباحاً. 

كنت قادمة لتوِّي من باريس، وفي حوزتي مخطوط "الجسد"، أربعمائة صفحة قضيت أربع سنوات في نحتها جملة جملة، محاوِلة ما استطعت تضمينها نصف قرن من التاريخ النضالي للجزائر، إنقاذاً لماضينا، ورغبة في تعريف العالم العربي إلى أمجادنا وأوجاعنا.لكنني ما كنت أُعلن عن هويتي إلاّ ويُجاملني أحدهم قائلاً: "آه.. أنتِ من بلاد الشاب خالد!"، واجداً في هذا الرجل الذي يضع قرطاً في أذنه، ويظهر في التلفزيون الفرنسي برفقة كلبه، ولا جواب له عن أي سؤال سوى الضحك الغبيّ، قرابة بمواجعي. وفوراً يصبح السؤال، ما معنى عِبَارة "دي دي واه"؟ وعندما أعترف بعدم فهمي أنا أيضاً معناها، يتحسَّر سائلي على قَدَر الجزائر، التي بسبب الاستعمار لا تفهم اللغة العربية! 

وبعد أن أتعبني الجواب عن "فزّورة"  (دي دي واه)، وقضيت زمناً طويلاً أعتذر للأصدقاء والغرباء وسائقي التاكسي، وعامل محطة البنزين المصري، ومصففة شعري عن جهلي وأُميتي، قررت ألاّ أفصح عن هويتي الجزائرية، كي أرتاح. 

لم يحزنّي أن مطرباً بكلمتين، أو بالأحرى بأغنية من حرفين، حقق مجداً ومكاسب، لا يحققها أي كاتب عربي نذر عمره للكلمات، بقدر ما أحزنني أنني جئت المشرق في الزمن الخطأ. 

ففي الخمسينات، كان الجزائري يُنسبُ إلى بلد الأمير عبد القادر، وفي الستينات إلى بلد أحمد بن بلّة وجميلة بو حيرد، وفي السبعينات إلى بلد هواري بومدين والمليون شهيد ... اليوم يُنسب العربي إلى مطربيه، وإلى الْمُغنِّي الذي يمثله في "ستار أكاديمي" ... وهكذا، حتى وقت قريب، كنت أتلقّى المدح كجزائرية من قِبَل الذين أحبُّوا الفتاة التي مثلت الجزائر في "ستار أكاديمي"، وأُواسَى نيابة عنها .... هذا عندما لا يخالني البعض مغربية، ويُبدي لي تعاطفه مع صوفيا. 

وقبل حرب إسرائيل الأخيرة على لبنان، كنت أتابع بقهر ذات مساء، تلك الرسائل الهابطة المحبطة التي تُبث على قنوات الغناء، عندما حضرني قول "ستالين" وهو ينادي، من خلال المذياع، الشعب الروسي للمقاومة، والنازيون على أبواب موسكو، صائحاً: "دافعوا عن وطن بوشكين وتولستوي". وقلت لنفسي مازحة، لو عاودت إسرائيل اليوم اجتياح لبنان أو غزو مصر، لَمَا وجدنا أمامنا من سبيل لتعبئة الشباب واستنفار مشاعرهم الوطنية، سوى بث نداءات ورسائل على الفضائيات الغنائية، أن دافعوا عن وطن هيفاء وهبي وإليسا ونانسي عجرم ومروى وروبي وأخواتهن .... فلا أرى أسماء غير هذه لشحذ الهمم ولمّ الحشود. 

وليس واللّه في الأمر نكتة. فمنذ أربع سنوات خرج الأسير المصري محمود السواركة من المعتقلات الإسرائيلية، التي قضى فيها اثنتين وعشرين سنة، حتى استحق لقب أقدم أسير مصري، ولم يجد الرجل أحداً في انتظاره من "الجماهير" التي ناضل من أجلها، ولا استحق خبر إطلاق سراحه أكثر من مربّع في جريدة، بينما اضطر مسئولو الأمن في مطار القاهرة إلى تهريب نجم "ستار أكاديمي" محمد عطيّة بعد وقوع جرحى جرّاء تَدَافُع مئات الشبّان والشابّات، الذين ظلُّوا يترددون على المطار مع كل موعد لوصول طائرة من بيروت. 







في أوطان كانت تُنسب إلى الأبطال، وغَدَت تُنسب إلى الصبيان، قرأنا أنّ محمد خلاوي، الطالب السابق في "ستار أكاديمي"، ظلَّ لأسابيع لا يمشي إلاّ محاطاً بخمسة حراس لا يفارقونه أبداً .. ربما أخذ الولد مأخذ الجد لقب "الزعيم" الذي أطلقه زملاؤه عليه!
ولقد تعرّفت إلى الغالية المناضلة الكبيرة جميلة بوحيرد في رحلة بين الجزائر وفرنسا، وكانت تسافر على الدرجة الاقتصادية، مُحمَّلة بما تحمله أُمٌّ من مؤونة غذائية لابنها الوحيد، وشعرت بالخجل، لأن مثلها لا يسافر على الدرجة الأُولى، بينما يفاخر فرخ وُلد لتوّه على بلاتوهات "ستار أكاديمي"، بأنه لا يتنقّل إلاّ بطائرة حكوميّة خاصة، وُضِعَت تحت تصرّفه، لأنه رفع اسم بلده عالياً! 

ولا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ باللّه.. أواه.. ثمّ أواه.. مازال ثمَّة مَن يسألني عن معنى "دي دي واه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دينا آخر زمن يصير ولد أهم من بطل

----------


## محمد العزام

:Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------

